# New CHILDHOOD DREAMS SAN JOSE CHAPTER..



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

A wats up i just started a chapter of Childhood Dreams in san jose so far we got 11 bikes are frist meeting is this saturday at the taqueria on capital and center road at six o clock come check it out and just chill and see what we are about so come and check it out


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408_@Jan 13 2009, 09:56 PM~12697628
> *A wats up i just started a chapter of Childhood Dreams in san jose so far we got 11 bikes are frist meeting is this saturday at the taqueria on capital and center road at six o clock come check it out and just chill and see what we are about so come and check it out
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

We would like to welcome you and the entire San Jose Chapter to the Childhood Dreams Family. From everyone in the Delano, Earlimart, Merced Chapters. :wave: 

*BillyTheKid* Childhood Dreams Delano President :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jan 14 2009, 07:22 PM~12706402
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like the name of the club good job lets check out some PIC.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jan 14 2009, 07:22 PM~12706402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

welcome to LIL & The Goodluck with your New Chpt.


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks pics will be up soon


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to san jose childhood dreams


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jan 14 2009, 07:22 PM~12706402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks billy :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

congrats on your chapter do you have any pics of the bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

seen this bike club bikes and they are niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  good luck with the new chapter


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 16 2009, 01:28 PM~12724357
> *seen this bike club bikes and they are niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee    good luck with the new chapter
> *


thanks everybody pics will be up soon ar frist meeting went great :biggrin:


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408_@Jan 22 2009, 09:38 PM~12788142
> *thanks everybody pics will be up soon ar frist meeting went great  :biggrin:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

Childhood Dreams merced and delano


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 13 2009, 03:38 PM~12995749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: nice handlebars :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

what's coming to a show near you from san jose.. :biggrin: 








http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=so7gux&s=5


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

this one is mines



















well post the other ones later


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

please join us


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

NICE BIKES :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

CLEAN BIKES


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Feb 25 2009, 11:54 PM~13115615
> *CLEAN BIKES
> *


thanks Joe. :biggrin:


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Feb 25 2009, 06:41 PM~13112093
> *NICE BIKES :biggrin:  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:
> *


tx. You ever got my pm ? :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anthony408_@Feb 25 2009, 07:03 PM~13105587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that mini keg hooked up as an air tank? got any pics/how you went about rigging such a thing up as an air supply?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BIKES LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 26 2009, 08:41 AM~13117212
> *BIKES LOOKING GOOD
> *


tx Danny :biggrin:


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 26 2009, 05:56 AM~13116438
> *is that mini keg hooked up as an air tank? got any pics/how you went about rigging such a thing up as an air supply?
> *


yes but I got no pics. bike is in storage and could prolly shoot you some pics once is ot on first show? :biggrin:


----------



## Anthony408 (Jan 14, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

like the bikes very clean.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: good job guys! Nice bikes


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

post more pixz


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

CLEAN BIKES HOMIES!!!


----------



## shark_infested_82 (Feb 23, 2009)

what up good luck with your club.K.I.4.LIFE


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@Nov 11 2009, 03:12 PM~15635468
> *what up good luck with your club.K.I.4.LIFE
> *



:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

was up had lost this topic but now that is up and rolling again will post more pics ! :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Nov 11 2009, 06:31 PM~15637599
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wuz up billie you guys comen ? 21st ? :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

:biggrin: WHATS GOOD HOMIES? IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU GUYS, I REALY LIKE THE CONCEPT OF THE CLUB. CHILDHOOD DREAMS- PUTTIN IT DOWN 4 SAN JO. :cheesy: MY LIL GIRL MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN THE BIKE YOU YOU HOMIES ARE SELLING, PM ME YOUR CONTACT INFO, SO WE CAN MEET UP AND SHE CAN CHECK IT OUT. MUCH RESPECT FROM THE CADDY CREW


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Orale CHILDHOOD DREAMS!


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Nov 17 2009, 08:33 PM~15697114
> *:biggrin: WHATS GOOD HOMIES? IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU GUYS,  I REALY LIKE THE CONCEPT OF THE CLUB. CHILDHOOD DREAMS- PUTTIN IT DOWN 4 SAN JO.  :cheesy: MY LIL GIRL MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN THE BIKE YOU YOU HOMIES ARE SELLING, PM ME YOUR CONTACT INFO, SO WE CAN MEET UP AND SHE CAN CHECK IT OUT.  MUCH RESPECT FROM THE CADDY CREW
> *


DOES ANY BUDDY HAVE CHILDHOOD DREAMS SAN JOSE, CONTACT INFO?


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

:biggrin: SPECIAL THANKS 2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS SAN JOSE. MY LIL GIRL LOVES HER BIKE. SHES ROLLIN LIKE A BIG SHOT. THANKS AGAIN, I'LL HOLLA @ YOU EDDIE. PEACE :thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

Do you guys have chapter in hawaii? cause i know they have childhood dreams bc thier?


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

San Francisco Bike Expo 09*











































*


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

anyone from the merced chapter


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 16 2009, 05:34 PM~16001911
> *anyone from the merced chapter
> *


who you looken for ?  hit up tony :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Dec 1 2009, 02:32 PM~15835081
> *:biggrin: SPECIAL THANKS 2 CHILDHOOD DREAMS SAN JOSE. MY LIL GIRL LOVES  HER BIKE. SHES ROLLIN LIKE A BIG SHOT. THANKS AGAIN, I'LL HOLLA @ YOU EDDIE. PEACE :thumbsup:
> *


no problem bro.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good stuff


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Dec 21 2009, 01:56 AM~16044466
> *who you looken for ?   hit up tony  :biggrin:
> *


im looking for the president of the club


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

look out childhood dream i am come for the 12' b :biggrin: ike


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 21 2009, 10:32 PM~16053777
> *im looking for the president of the club
> *


I believe that be Adan. pm me if you need his info or was up ? what can we help you with.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@Dec 21 2009, 11:21 PM~16054359
> *look out childhood dream i am come for the 12' b :biggrin: ike
> *


m I don't think we have a 12' bike but let me measure it. :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS WITH LOTS OF JOY AND BLESSINGS....


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 24 2009, 11:17 AM~16078448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


koo same to you.. guys..


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

WHATS GOOD BROTHER? HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD CHRISTMAS, THE CADDY CREW FAM BAM ENJOYED THE HOLIDAY. GOOD FOOD AND FAMILY IS A GREAT COMBO. I HAVE A QUESTION. MY LIL GIRL WANTS A SEAT POST 4 HER BIKE, WHERE CAN I GET ONE THAT FITS HER BIKE? :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Dec 28 2009, 08:37 PM~16115919
> *WHATS GOOD BROTHER? HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD CHRISTMAS, THE CADDY CREW FAM BAM ENJOYED THE HOLIDAY. GOOD FOOD AND FAMILY IS A GREAT COMBO. I HAVE A QUESTION. MY LIL GIRL WANTS A SEAT POST 4 HER BIKE, WHERE CAN I GET ONE THAT FITS HER BIKE? :biggrin:
> *


hit me up at my no 408-775-3804 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 29 2009, 02:06 PM~16123212
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: was up el raider :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Dec 29 2009, 03:11 PM~16123882
> *:wave:  :wave: was up el raider :biggrin:
> *



was up homie how r things in SAN JO?


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 29 2009, 04:13 PM~16124555
> *was up homie how r things in SAN JO?
> *


koo..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Dec 30 2009, 06:20 AM~16131619
> *koo..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jan 23 2010, 11:57 PM~16391465
> *      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 27 2010, 08:37 PM~16434720
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: hey was up mexica seen your bike the yr before last at hawiian gardens at the Imperials car show.. man you got a sick bike.. props.. :worship:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1st annual second look & Cesar Chavez Middle School Bike/ car model/art show support our 8th graders go to Washington DC shows @ 440 Arthur rd Watsonville 95076 Bikes $15 car models $10 art $10 spectators $5.00 entry 
show date: 2/6/10 
set up: 8 to 11 am
show : 11 to 4pm


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 4 2010, 12:03 PM~16511249
> *1st annual second look & Cesar Chavez Middle School Bike/ car model/art show support our 8th graders go to Washington DC shows @ 440 Arthur rd Watsonville 95076 Bikes $15 car models $10 art $10 spectators $5.00 entry
> show date: 2/6/10
> set up: 8 to 11 am
> ...


barely seen this..man we was gonna go to sac but got cancelled.. man gotta keep this on the top more often.. pm next time.. :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 9 2010, 02:02 AM~16557255
> *barely seen this..man we was gonna go to sac but got cancelled.. man gotta keep this on the top more often.. pm next time..  :uh:
> *


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 10 2010, 01:25 PM~16572932
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys have some nice bikes, you guys coming down for the street low show here in Salinas?


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 14 2010, 07:42 PM~16611309
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Feb 15 2010, 11:32 PM~16625334
> *You guys have some nice bikes, you guys coming down for the street low show here in Salinas?
> *


thinking bout it don't know for sure..  got to see with the people see what them want to do. :biggrin: hope we can make it though.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 15 2010, 11:54 PM~16625635
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


how the lux brothers doing ?? you almost ready for the showing season ?? :wow: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 16 2010, 04:24 AM~16626220
> *how the lux brothers doing ?? you almost ready for the showing season ?? :wow:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


yup for my self i,m almost ready still a few thing to finish but yeah !!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: yup evry one here is doing fine how aboult you homie !! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: </span>


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 16 2010, 01:59 AM~16626367
> *yup for my self i,m almost ready  still a few thing to finish but yeah !!!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:                                                                                yup evry one here is doing fine how aboult you homie !!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  </span>
> *


we koo getten ready as well best of luck hope your bike comen out good.. :biggrin:


----------



## mistahk (Nov 3, 2005)

shout out from childhood dreams car club in hawaii. was at the super show in 08 and meant a couple of your members at the show. your guys bikes are tight. Is there a car club out there or is it only bikes?


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistahk_@Feb 16 2010, 04:15 AM~16626609
> *shout out from childhood dreams car club in hawaii. was at the super show in 08 and meant a couple of your members at the show. your guys bikes are tight. Is there a car club out there or is it only bikes?
> *


aloha.. :wave: :wave: there is one chapter in fresno I believe that is also a car club the rest are bike clubs. hope you can make it out here again for the super show.. we prolly going to go this yr..again..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 16 2010, 01:23 AM~16626216
> *thinking bout it don't know for sure..    got to see with the people see what them want to do.  :biggrin:  hope we can make it though.
> *



see you guys there


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 16 2010, 11:27 AM~16628856
> *see you guys there
> *


man last minute repairs on my bike.. hope to make it.. :uh:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mistahk_@Feb 16 2010, 04:15 AM~16626609
> *shout out from childhood dreams car club in hawaii. was at the super show in 08 and meant a couple of your members at the show. your guys bikes are tight. Is there a car club out there or is it only bikes?
> *


Delano Chapter has a Car Club :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Delano, Earlimart, Porterville, Merced & San Jose Chapters have bike chapters :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shark_infested_82 (Feb 23, 2009)

WHATS GOOD LATINO66 HOW ARE THINGS SEE,U OUT THEIR THIS YEAR KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK uffin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@Feb 17 2010, 08:34 PM~16645541
> *WHATS GOOD LATINO66 HOW  ARE THINGS SEE,U OUT THEIR THIS YEAR KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK  uffin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: was up nick how ya doing ? was at yo dads yesterday. he misses you lots and wants you to move back to sivilisation..lol.. what the hell you still doing out there ?? come home.. :biggrin: well don't be a stranger talk to you laterz..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 17 2010, 01:00 AM~16637627
> *man last minute repairs on my bike.. hope to make it.. :uh:
> *




:x: :x:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 2 2010, 02:52 PM~16773636
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

whud up brother? whats good?


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Mar 8 2010, 09:32 AM~16827133
> *whud up brother? whats good?
> *


nothen much brotha getting ready for the summer.. :biggrin: you guys ready ??


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 9 2010, 07:17 PM~16843583
> *nothen much brotha getting ready for the summer.. :biggrin:  you guys ready ??
> *


YOU GOING TO SALINAS THIS WEEKEND?????


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 9 2010, 08:05 PM~16844189
> *YOU GOING TO SALINAS THIS WEEKEND?????
> *


trying to.. waiten on some bike parts..  shoulda gotem like two weeks ago.. hoping not to miss another show..


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

here is one i have done and the other one im close to finishing


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

i call the green one the green lantern haha


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Mar 11 2010, 03:02 PM~16862690
> *here is one i have done and the other one im close to finishing
> 
> 
> ...


that green one looks koo with the white seat.. is clean. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 12 2010, 08:49 PM~16875906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow wont miss this one fer sure.. :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

YO LATINO ANY NEW PICS OF THE PIXIE?? THAT BIKE IS AWESOME BRO. WHENEVER I STOP SLACKIN I'M GONNA FIX UP MINE.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 13 2010, 02:27 AM~16878575
> *YO LATINO ANY NEW PICS OF THE PIXIE?? THAT BIKE IS AWESOME BRO. WHENEVER I STOP SLACKIN I'M GONNA FIX UP MINE.
> *


koo you should fix it.. them are really nice. I got a total of seven of em :biggrin: 
I'm redoing two right now and the red one. this economy doesn't let me finish em up though lol. hope to see your done soon. I'll post pics once I start the assembly of my kids bikes though


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 13 2010, 12:19 AM~16877965
> *wow wont miss this one fer sure.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 12 2010, 08:49 PM~16875906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


il be there but i wont be showing


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Mar 16 2010, 12:59 AM~16903699
> *il be there but i wont be showing
> *


coo why not show >? :0


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

i aint got no way to get em there unless i take em apart and throw everything in the trunk haha


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Mar 16 2010, 12:59 AM~16903699
> *il be there but i wont be showing
> *


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Mar 16 2010, 01:08 AM~16903732
> *i aint got no way to get em there unless i take em apart  and throw everything in the trunk haha
> *


at least one.. take it apart :biggrin: thats what we do all the time to make sure you clean em as you put em together.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 16 2010, 01:15 PM~16907392
> *at least one.. take it apart  :biggrin:  thats what we do all the time to make sure you clean em as you put em together..  :thumbsup:
> *


yup i do that all the time all u need is to take the front off and the handle bars


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 16 2010, 01:35 PM~16907533
> *yup i do that all the time all  u need is to take the front off and the handle bars
> *


yup.. hey how them rims looken ??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 16 2010, 01:36 PM~16907542
> *yup.. hey how them rims looken ??
> *


they were finlely shiped monday thats wat he said


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 16 2010, 01:38 PM~16907554
> *they were finlely shiped monday thats wat he said
> *


lmao. hope so.. I keep hearing same thing.. :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

will see wat happens


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

i dont know theres still alot of time to decide maybe i will show


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 16 2010, 12:39 PM~16907562
> *lmao. hope so.. I keep hearing same thing.. :uh:
> *


never told you that i shipped them and then flaked :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 16 2010, 09:02 PM~16912400
> *never told you that i shipped them and then flaked  :uh:
> *


lol sup basher


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 16 2010, 09:02 PM~16912400
> *never told you that i shipped them and then flaked  :uh:
> *


you kept telling me by friday ya even posted it on your post on deseo member  then you said by last monday and then by this weekend now by tuesday fer sure.. now is going on wednesday and nothen yeat..  


> *Clown Confusion  Posted Today, 09:04 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man why you scured him away..lol.. :dunno:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 17 2010, 02:38 PM~16918611
> *:wave:
> *


was up vato.. hey te encargo la madre del co2 tank no ayo una por aqui.. :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 18 2010, 07:17 AM~16925566
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

alright i am gonna show in sacramento


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Mar 23 2010, 02:00 AM~16970898
> *alright  i am gonna show  in sacramento
> *


koo i tryed callen ya last time but goes to voice mail you still got the same no ? koo but I'll see you there..


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

t
t
t


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

:wave: ttt


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 08:14 PM~16979883
> *:wave:  ttt
> *


how you guys doing. hey you guys going to the socios may 31st I believe?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 23 2010, 08:17 PM~16979926
> *how you guys doing. hey you guys going to the socios may 31st I believe?
> *


yes sir. i told el raider i was going, and since he lives right around the corner i cant hide.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 08:23 PM~16980020
> *yes sir. i told el raider i was going, and since he lives right around the corner i cant hide.
> *


koo


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 23 2010, 02:10 AM~16970909
> *koo i tryed callen ya last time but goes to voice mail you still got the same no ?  koo but I'll see you there..
> *


my bad ive been busy doing some bodywork yeah i got the same number


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Mar 23 2010, 11:48 PM~16982801
> *my bad ive been busy doing some bodywork  yeah i got the same  number
> *


was nice talken to ya well let me know when you in town then..late.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 27 2010, 01:09 PM~17017426
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


  :h5: :ninja:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Mar 27 2010, 03:24 PM~17018108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 9 2010, 07:17 PM~16843583
> *nothen much brotha getting ready for the summer.. :biggrin:  you guys ready ??
> *


GETTIN THERE. THE CAR CLUB IS LOOKIN SWEET, WE JUST GOT A NEW MEMBER. THE CADDY CREW KIDS(BIKE CLUB) GOT ALOT OF WORK AHEAD OF US. HOPEFULLY WE'LL HAVE 3 BIKES DONE BY SUMMER. WELL TAKE CARE HOMIE, SEE YOU OUT THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Mar 29 2010, 09:02 AM~17032297
> *GETTIN THERE. THE CAR CLUB IS LOOKIN SWEET, WE JUST GOT A NEW MEMBER. THE CADDY CREW KIDS(BIKE CLUB) GOT ALOT OF WORK AHEAD OF US. HOPEFULLY WE'LL HAVE 3 BIKES DONE BY SUMMER. WELL TAKE CARE HOMIE, SEE YOU OUT THERE. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: sweet let me know if you guys need any help or more bikes


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

BRAND NEW LOCATION !!!


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 29 2010, 10:28 AM~17033082
> *:biggrin: sweet let me know if you guys need any help or more bikes
> *


do you have anything 4 sale? kinda like the last one you sold me? :biggrin: lmk. thanks homie


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

whud up homie? thanks 4 all your help. TTT 4 the homies. :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Apr 20 2010, 09:17 AM~17246910
> *whud up homie? thanks 4 all your help. TTT 4 the homies. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 10 2010, 06:45 PM~17447436
> *:wave:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :h5:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 11 2010, 07:09 PM~17459349
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :h5:
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT, CHICHARRONES & BEER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 11 2010, 09:24 PM~17461086
> *THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT, CHICHARRONES & BEER    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


man you getting me huuuungry....lol..


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

nice display of bikes guys at socios yesterday ,,,i had the yellow bike next to yours


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 31 2010, 06:09 PM~17657112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i remember it


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx CHD for coming out to the show


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 1 2010, 12:18 PM~17664907
> *thx CHD for coming out to the show
> *


was a good show be there again next year


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

i was woundering if any of your bikes won ? post pic of any winners ,,,,i lost (to many chips in the paint


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

she burned her ass on the seat


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

wow...


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

childhood dreams did really good in san jo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Jun 15 2010, 12:57 PM~17794217
> *childhood dreams did really good in san jo
> *



congrats


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 15 2010, 01:09 PM~17794325
> *congrats
> *


gracias..  



> *QUOTE(Kidblack @ Jun 15 2010, 12:57 PM) *
> childhood dreams did really good in san jo*


we sure did..koo to have talked to you kidblack...untill the next one stay koo..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Jun 1 2010, 12:49 PM~17665191
> *she burned her ass on the seat
> *



por pendeja :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :rimshot: :rimshot: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:I'm happy to announce that little player after five yrs in the lowrider scenere will now be retired. This bike served my five yr old good my son was three when he started riding this bike, so for the last two yr this one has been his bike to ride around, to a car wash to a car show. Was gonna re doit but decided to start my kid fresh with a new built coming soon to a show near you.. so keep an eye for Little player doz..

We have good standards for haven a plackable bike, once you have a chip or two the plack must come off.. but I'm happy to say that for the time this bike did it purpuse it deserved its plack regardless and every chip n scratched on this bike was well earned...little player will be missed at the show.. but will be my kids back yard rider now..









[/quote]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 17 2010, 07:13 PM~17819350
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Hey vato why you so callado all the time?? you always... :thumbsup: vato..lol.. say something pues...lol..alrato.


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

im thinking of putting another bike together to ride and retire the one i ride right now from the streets and just have it for show


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Jun 25 2010, 06:24 PM~17888713
> *im thinking of putting another bike together to ride and retire the one i ride right now from the streets and just have it for show
> *


yeah that one is hella clean. you can alway ride it at the show...  or during the show..lol.. good luck.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 17 2010, 07:17 PM~17819389
> *Hey vato why you so callado all the time?? you always... :thumbsup: vato..lol.. say something pues...lol..alrato.
> *


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Jul 5 2010, 12:31 PM~17964643
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up champ :biggrin: 
Que pasa Merced & San Jose :drama:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 5 2010, 09:42 PM~17969242
> *What's up champ :biggrin:
> Que pasa Merced & San Jose :drama:
> *


whats up billy you coming down the 31


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Jul 16 2010, 04:49 AM~18059845
> *whats up billy  you coming down the 31
> *


Yup-Yup! I will b there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 5 2010, 09:42 PM~17969242
> *What's up champ :biggrin:
> Que pasa Merced & San Jose :drama:
> *


was up man.. nothen much getten ready for the 31 st.. hope to see you ther..


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

